

The touch-friendly editor for coders  - docluv
http://ramblinapps.com/minify/

======
jedrek
I can't run this (not running Windows), but are you sure that's the screen
shot you want to go with on your landing page? Those are two SQL injections
just waiting to happen.

~~~
slipstream-
..I came in here specifically to say that.

